# Tethered cars



## PeterT (Mar 4, 2019)

Kind of cool if you are into nitro speed nerd stuff. I always wanted to see this but its getting to be quite rare. Event kind of reminds me of pylon racing. We are all getting older, fewer in numbers & competing with video games for new blood. When we croak the kids will wonder what was the point of grown men flying around 3 poles HaHa


----------



## Tom O (Mar 4, 2019)

When I was a kid I used some 2x2 wood with a 049 propeller engine to power it. The anchor point was a nail pounded into the tennis court  and it went like hell!


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 4, 2019)

My brother did Control line airplanes that looked much like that...  Wow was it fast!!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 4, 2019)

Tom O said:


> When I was a kid I used some 2x2 wood with a 049 propeller engine to power it. The anchor point was a nail pounded into the tennis court  and it went like hell!


And I did something similar... I used 049 engines and made wooden sleds with wire rails but ran them untethered done the hard packed snowy roads!  I would chase them along and had great fun.  I loved the screaming buzz and smell of those engines!


----------



## turner (Mar 4, 2019)

Yea me too, what fun we had before the key board. Had one of those COX airplanes on a string that Dabbler is talking about. Plane was designed to crash but in reality plastic only survives so many crashes. Took the .049 and strapped it to the back of a Tonka Jeep, ran the engine backwards. Let it free on the sand packed beach and there was no way I could catch up to it. Managed the runs by shorting the fuel so it would run out rather quickly.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 5, 2019)

I had one of those pt 19 trainers all held together with rubber bands


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 5, 2019)

Tom O said:


> I had one of those pt 19 trainers all held together with rubber bands



I destroyed 2 or 3 of those things before giving up on them and moved to balsa and paper LOL.


----------

